# Pretty Plump Princess Leia



## Oranda

Hello,

I have a 25 gallon tank with 4 Oranda Goldfish. We recently got a white Oranda I have named Princess Leia. I chose this one because I have never seen an Oranda with eyes like it has and when comparing it to other Orandas it has quite a smaller head cluster but a rather large belly. It also has a thin black strip that runs parallel with it's back fin. My wife said it might have a kidney disease but neither of us are Veterinarians and I don't want anything to happen that would lead to the demise of my fish. Is this normal for it to be so plump?

Here's a video, let me know if the link doesn't work. It's my first time trying a photobucket link. I can always Youtube it if it doesn't work. :chair:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v641/illivatur/?action=view&current=WhiteOranda.mp4

Picture of Princess Leia. I didn't squeeze the fish, I merely held my hands like a cage around Princess Leia. Not like she struggled anyways, she's pretty laid back about the whole ordeal. I hope Princess Leia isn't a male fish.... how can you tell?



















Here's a picture of the black line on the fin.




























:fish:


----------



## funlad3

Everything works, but in the future, don't even "cage" your fish. It's bad for their slime coat.

That also is very cramped for four Orandas, seeing as they need tons of space so that they don't completley destroy the water quality.


Welcome to FishForums!


----------



## Oranda

I was just recently married to my Canadian wife, I wasn't able to fit my 90 gallon aquarium in my 76 Mustang Sportsroof. It's being transported here but I brought my fish with me in my 25 gallon. So it shouldn't be long that they're cramped like that.

I did a 20% gravel vac after I "caged" my white Oranda and also put in more of the chemicals including the Easy Balance Plus for helping their slime coat. I wouldn't ever do something to endanger my fish without thinking ahead.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

wow LOL that video was short but sweet. Yes I had the same thought as funlad when I read the post. My eyes almost bugged out of my head. 4 in a 25g! Well although orandas are very chunky if it's a female she could be egg bound. But unless she seems to be having problems I wouldn't worry about her just get them into something bigger as soon as possible( like your bath tub LOL). I know you will.


----------



## Oranda

If it is actually a female Oranda ( I don't know how to check or tell the difference yet ) and it is egg bound, how can I keep the other Orandas from eating the eggs when/if she does decide to lay them? 

I know they will need some exposure to the males so they can become fertile. It would be ideal if she laid them when my 90 gallon arrives. I could separate the Orandas at that time from the eggs and I can keep the florescent light on in my 25 gallon to keep them warm. If that's a good idea. I'd like to breed them but I know that could be a little advanced for my wife and I. We're willing to learn and we know mistakes will be made. We just need the proper guidance. :fish:


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I don't think you would have to worry about keeping them to warm. Goldfish are cold water fish and would rather have cooler water anyway infact you wouldn't even have to have a heater in your tank at all. I have orandas in my outdoor pond all year round and they are fine. I've even had goldfish breed out there with no help from me.


----------



## Oranda

The guy we purchased our goldfish from told us we'd have to separate the goldfish if they laid eggs and keep a lamp on them. Was just going off of what we were told more than my own knowledge. But hey, that's why I come to you guys ya!


----------

